# Cherry bombs



## GTO_Addict (Mar 2, 2007)

Well I went to the muffler shop and was going to get flowmasters super 40's put on. That didn't happen. I had something pop in my head. What about Cherry Bombs!!. Try something new, ya know. OH MY GOD. All we did is replaced the stock mufflers with Cherry bombs. The resonator and all other factory pipping is still there. I probably will take it back and get the resonator removed but not sure yet. That may make it to loud for my taste. I will give it a few weeks. It has a very unique rumble. It is not to obnoxious but people know you're coming. :cool 

Anyway it sounds really good and only cost me $125.00. Just thought I would post and let everyone know that just removing stock mufflers and adding cherry bombs it sounds awesome. I am very very happy with the results.

Will add video soon!


arty: arty: arty:


----------



## vegitausa (May 10, 2007)

Do you live in Memphis?


----------



## GTO_Addict (Mar 2, 2007)

I live in Lebanon TN.


----------



## 04blackgoat (Apr 29, 2007)

try no mufflers probably sounds the same but only payed 45 to get the mufflers cut off and pipe welded in place of them. not sure of your year, but my 04 sounds mean as **** without mufflers, but i am installing x-pipe muffler in place of resonators and getting 2 1/4" pipe bent from the cats back to the stock tips or as close to the stock looking tips as possible, looking foward to your video. 

does it pop crackle and spit, cause no mufflers sure does. lol


----------



## StaleyCornell (Oct 20, 2006)

vegitausa said:


> Do you live in Memphis?


I live in memphis.....and yes I hate it


----------



## GoatMann (Jul 20, 2006)

*flowmaster 10 series delta force mufflers*

i got a pair of already broken in 10 series delta force race mufflers by flow master. They scarred me when I first bought them cause they are small, really small! 8" long about 10" wide x 3 1/2" deep. SMALL!!! Single V chamber action, I'm trying to find a place that's open late so I can get them on durring the work week, but I'm afraid I'll have to wait until the Weekend, I have a great camera so you can be sure I'll post my Goat with the 10 series. 

Some guy on craigslist had them posted for $50 for the pair of them, he had them installed on a 5.3 litre landrover, why? I don't know, he' looped like a weirdo. Anyways he took them off cause his neighbors dispised him for havin a loud car. 

No they do not make the 10 series anymore, the newest you can find is the 25 series. Here's a clip of them on a Rustang...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_-qvpy-v71Q


----------



## Phil's06 (Apr 14, 2007)

So which Cherry Bombs you get just the glasspack one? Im woundering what the Vortex ones sounds like.


----------



## vegitausa (May 10, 2007)

StaleyCornell said:


> I live in memphis.....and yes I hate it


My location said "Around the corner from Elvis", get a clue?


----------



## GTO_Addict (Mar 2, 2007)

PHil's06- I just put 2 glasspacks on where the old mufflers were. They really do sound great. I would say that the Vortex would sound really good to.


----------



## vegitausa (May 10, 2007)

GTO_Addict said:


> PHil's06- I just put 2 glasspacks on where the old mufflers were. They really do sound great. I would say that the Vortex would sound really good to.


Any fitment issues? Did it fit ok where the stock mufflers were?


----------



## GTO_Addict (Mar 2, 2007)

The muffler shop had to cut a little off the ends of the Cherry bombs but no big deal. They fit pretty much perfect. Awesome sounding. My wife really loves it. She has drove it more now then she did before. I think it gets her gitty.:lol:


----------



## vegitausa (May 10, 2007)

GTO_Addict said:


> The muffler shop had to cut a little off the ends of the Cherry bombs but no big deal. They fit pretty much perfect. Awesome sounding. My wife really loves it. She has drove it more now then she did before. I think it gets her gitty.:lol:


I saw some cherry bombs on Jegs, if you looked on there could you pick them out? I wouldn't mind checking those out myself because I just want to replace my mufflers also. Thats all I'd be able to do anyway because of my warranty.


----------



## PapitoGTO (Aug 17, 2006)

Pictures would be nice.


----------



## GTO_Addict (Mar 2, 2007)

All they are are glasspacks. Heres the link:

http://www.cherrybomb.com/glasspacks-front.html

I think it was 87516. It has a great rumble just sitting there but when you push the pedal it really talks. It has a cool popping sound when you let off or down shift to slow down.:cool


----------



## MikeWantsAGTO (Jul 5, 2007)

i too am looking forward to hearing it.. sounds cool!


----------



## GTO_Addict (Mar 2, 2007)

I will post a sound clip as soon as I can get my camera back. Sorry I have not got it on here yet.


----------

